# ART DECO CAPITAL [HAWKES BAY REGION] NEW ZEALAND



## Leigh

Just awesome. Beautiful architecture mantained with an obvious sense of civic pride. The natural environment looks beautiful as well.

Excellent pics, thanks for sharing them with us. I think I had better get over to NZ for a visit next year, thanks to threads like this one and your Auckland one. :cheers:


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> A shame that we couldn't experience Ahuriri at night  maybe next time


Next time most definitely 




fozzy said:


> Fantastic pics!!!!!!! i love art deco & spanish mission styles of architecture.


You have good taste mate, thanks for the comment :cheers:




Leigh said:


> Just awesome. Beautiful architecture mantained with an obvious sense of civic pride. The natural environment looks beautiful as well.
> 
> Excellent pics, thanks for sharing them with us. I think I had better get over to NZ for a visit next year, thanks to threads like this one and your Auckland one. :cheers:


Wow, what a compliment, thank you :colgate: I am sure that you won't be sorry and that you will love it here, hopefully us Kiwi's can make it that little bit extra for ya  .... do I need to work on my Wellington thread ? *jokes* thanks for the comment :cheers:


----------



## Leigh

> Wow, what a compliment, thank you :colgate: I am sure that you won't be sorry and that you will love it here, hopefully us Kiwi's can make it that little bit extra for ya  .... *do I need to work on my Wellington thread ?* *jokes* thanks for the comment :cheers:


No way mate, that's awesome too. I almost went back and edited my initial post actually! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome, very nice photos as usually SYDNEY :applause:


----------



## Guest

Leigh said:


> No way mate, that's awesome too. I almost went back and edited my initial post actually! :cheers:


:lol: Thanks for the reassurance mate :cheers:




christos-greece said:


> Awesome, very nice photos as usually SYDNEY :applause:


So pleased that you enjoy them :colgate: thanks for the comment.


----------



## Guest

*NAPIER* 



NAPIER | HAWKES BAY 26 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



NAPIER | HAWKES BAY 26 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



NAPIER | HAWKES BAY 26 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



NAPIER | HAWKES BAY 26 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



NAPIER | HAWKES BAY 26 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



NAPIER | HAWKES BAY 26 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


*THE OLD CHURCH RESTAURANT + VINEYARD* 




NAPIER | HAWKES BAY 26 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



NAPIER | HAWKES BAY 26 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



NAPIER | HAWKES BAY 26 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



NAPIER | HAWKES BAY 26 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Benonie

Wow! That city is gorgeous. Never heard of it before, but it looks well worth a visit... if only it wasn't at the other side of the globe... 

Great pictures and thanks for the tour. Allways in for a bunch of art deco-pearls. :cheers:


----------



## Guest

Benonie said:


> Wow! That city is gorgeous. Never heard of it before, but it looks well worth a visit... if only it wasn't at the other side of the globe...
> 
> Great pictures and thanks for the tour. Allways in for a bunch of art deco-pearls. :cheers:


Marketing is not one of New Zealand's strong points. They would much rather keep it a secret, stupid I know :lol: Thanks for the compliment and for the visit, it is much appreciated mate :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*THE OLD CHURCH RESTAURANT + VINEYARD* 



NAPIER | HAWKES BAY 26 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



NAPIER | HAWKES BAY 26 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



NAPIER | HAWKES BAY 26 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



NAPIER | HAWKES BAY 26 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



NAPIER | HAWKES BAY 26 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


*NAPIER - 27 NOV '10*




HAWKE'S BAY 27 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



HAWKE'S BAY 27 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



HAWKE'S BAY 27 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



HAWKE'S BAY 27 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



HAWKE'S BAY 27 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



HAWKE'S BAY 27 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Milan Luka

SYDNEY said:


> NAPIER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


Fantastic thread! Absolutely beautiful place ay mate!

As for this gem. I stayed at the Masonic a few winters ago. What a place. Little bit ramshackle, pouring rain, creaks all night, its own resident ghost. I would go back tomorrow.

While its a small town, I thought it had a neat little vibe. Good coffee too.


----------



## Guest

Milan Luka said:


> Fantastic thread! Absolutely beautiful place ay mate!
> 
> As for this gem. I stayed at the Masonic a few winters ago. What a place. Little bit ramshackle, pouring rain, creaks all night, its own resident ghost. I would go back tomorrow.
> 
> While its a small town, I thought it had a neat little vibe. Good coffee too.


Thanks ML :colgate: We popped into the reception area and you can smell the history, I must admit that it did feel a little "creepy" and therefore I am way too chicken to stay there - like the Shining :lol: 

For such a small town it offers everything and more, I would love to see a tram route back there like the one in Christchurch, which reminds me, we have booked our flights for Wellington and CHC and will arrive in CHC on 22 January for one night - hopefully you are there and we can catch up ?


----------



## Guest

*ELEPHANT HILL VINEYARD* 



HAWKE'S BAY 27 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



HAWKE'S BAY 27 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



HAWKE'S BAY 27 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



HAWKE'S BAY 27 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



HAWKE'S BAY 27 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



HAWKE'S BAY 27 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


*CAPE KIDNAPPER'S* 




HAWKE'S BAY 27 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



HAWKE'S BAY 27 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



HAWKE'S BAY 27 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



HAWKE'S BAY 27 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



HAWKE'S BAY 27 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Milan Luka

Oh yeah now you're talking. Could really see myself set up here for an afternoon sesh.



SYDNEY said:


> Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


Sat 22nd Jan? Excellent. I'll be in town. We def have to catch up.

If we do nothing else I'll take you guys out to the beachside suburbs you are MEANT to go to- Sumner, Scarborough, Taylors Mistake. There's still PLENTY of quake damge if you are up to it too.

Oh yeah, if you want can always go to one of my locals for dinner/drinks.

Keep in touch mate.


----------



## Guest

Milan Luka said:


> Oh yeah now you're talking. Could really see myself set up here for an afternoon sesh.
> 
> Sat 22nd Jan? Excellent. I'll be in town. We def have to catch up.
> 
> If we do nothing else I'll take you guys out to the beachside suburbs you are MEANT to go to- Sumner, Scarborough, Taylors Mistake. There's still PLENTY of quake damge if you are up to it too.
> 
> Oh yeah, if you want can always go to one of my locals for dinner/drinks.
> 
> Keep in touch mate.


Great ! We would love that, as long as we stay out of New Brighton :colgate: Sadly we expect to see damage and that is no problem sweety. We are going to see the Ron Mueck exhibition which shouldn't take too long - have you been ? if not why don't you join us and then we can go for a meal and a drink or three


----------



## Guest

*CAPE KIDNAPPER'S* 



HAWKE'S BAY 27 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



HAWKE'S BAY 27 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



HAWKE'S BAY 27 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



HAWKE'S BAY 27 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



HAWKE'S BAY 27 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



HAWKE'S BAY 27 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



HAWKE'S BAY 27 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



HAWKE'S BAY 27 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



HAWKE'S BAY 27 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



HAWKE'S BAY 27 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*CLEARVIEW ESTATE VINEYARD* 


HAWKE'S BAY 27 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


HAWKE'S BAY 27 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


HAWKE'S BAY 27 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


HAWKE'S BAY 27 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


HAWKE'S BAY 27 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


HAWKE'S BAY 27 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


HAWKE'S BAY 27 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


HAWKE'S BAY 27 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


HAWKE'S BAY 27 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Andre_idol

"Cape Kidnapper´s"...is it actually the place´s name or you decided to put that title? I´m here laughing because of this little thing. Well, it can be effect of the late hours over here, but they say people with higher IQ´s tend to go to bed late so...*fist pump* :lol:

Turism promoters over here say Portugal is full of beautiful corners to discover...looks like the same happens Down Under


----------



## Milan Luka

SYDNEY said:


> Great ! We would love that, as long as we stay out of New Brighton :colgate: Sadly we expect to see damage and that is no problem sweety. We are going to see the Ron Mueck exhibition which shouldn't take too long - have you been ? if not why don't you join us and then we can go for a meal and a drink or three


Sounds like a plan! :cheers:

Cant get over how hot and dry Hawkes Bay looks, very reminiscent of Banks Peninsula.


----------



## Guest

Andre_idol said:


> "Cape Kidnapper´s"...is it actually the place´s name or you decided to put that title? I´m here laughing because of this little thing. Well, it can be effect of the late hours over here, but they say people with higher IQ´s tend to go to bed late so...*fist pump* :lol:
> 
> Turism promoters over here say Portugal is full of beautiful corners to discover...looks like the same happens Down Under


It is the real name  It is a very exclusive area and this is where you can find "The Farm" - an extremely luxurious resort (one of the world's best). We weren't allowed to "the farm" because they had exclusive guests there, rumored to be U2, Jay Z and Beyonce who had just completed their concerts in Auckland. We did the next best thing and drove around - check out the website, it is stunning: http://www.capekidnappers.com/

I don't doubt for one minute that you are a genius, after all, you browse through my threads :colgate: The world is full of incredible places but NZ is blessed with so much in such a small area, we are very lucky indeed. Thanks for the comment mate :cheers: 




Milan Luka said:


> Sounds like a plan! :cheers:
> 
> Cant get over how hot and dry Hawkes Bay looks, very reminiscent of Banks Peninsula.


The locals were telling us that they get very little rain in the area - sounds like my kind of place  who knows, in a couple of years we may be locals :colgate: We will phone you once we get to Christchurch - okay ?


----------



## Guest

*HAVELOCK NORTH* 


HAWKE'S BAY 27 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


HAWKE'S BAY 27 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


HAWKE'S BAY 27 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


HAWKE'S BAY 27 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


HAWKE'S BAY 27 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


HAWKE'S BAY 27 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


HAWKE'S BAY 27 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


HAWKE'S BAY 27 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


HAWKE'S BAY 27 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Loving the candid shots and the detail shots. Great work :kiss:


Thanks baby :kiss:




groentje said:


> I hate flying, but if one day, I'd visit NZ, Hawke's Bay and surroundings are surely on my list. Great photos, SYDNEY.
> BTW, those rails in Hawke's Bay, a little higher up, are they still used? Passenger rail to Napier doesn't exist anymore, if I'm correct.


You are most welcome mate, thanks for the great comments  Unfortunately there is no passenger rail and no trams either  I presume that the rail line that crosses through Hastings is for freight only. I hope that I get to see passenger rail between Auckland and places like Napier during my life time  Cross fingers.




hellospank25 said:


> Isn't it funny how a devastating earthquake in this particular case was a wonderful thing? Without the earthquake Napier wouldn't have had all those beautiful buildings





granje said:


> Thats what i wanted to say, it is really original because it needed to be rebuilt. Then again, earthquake, victims...hno:


Out of the bad came some good, the 2010 Christchurch earthquake will also help reinvent that city and boost the economy :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*NAPIER | 28 NOV 2010* 


HAWKE'S BAY 28 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


HAWKE'S BAY 28 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


HAWKE'S BAY 28 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


HAWKE'S BAY 28 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


HAWKE'S BAY 28 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


HAWKE'S BAY 28 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


HAWKE'S BAY 28 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


HAWKE'S BAY 28 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


HAWKE'S BAY 28 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## groentje

If I may ask, how well are these buildings protected agains a new earth quake? It doesn't seem totally unlikely you'll have another one somewhere in the future...


----------



## christos-greece

^^ And those photos are also very nice SYDNEY; btw Napier is a city/town or district of Auckland?


----------



## Guest

groentje said:


> If I may ask, how well are these buildings protected agains a new earth quake? It doesn't seem totally unlikely you'll have another one somewhere in the future...


I was wondering the exact same thing yesterday  One would hope so and I am sure that when these buildings were built, the memory of the earthquake was still fresh in their minds and they probably made sure that there was some sort of strengthening. The Hawke's Bay area experiences tremors all the time and let's hope that they remain small :cheers: Thanks for the comment 




christos-greece said:


> ^^ And those photos are also very nice SYDNEY; btw Napier is a city/town or district of Auckland?


Thanks sweet-pea  Napier is a city and located 421 km to the South East of Auckland. I hope that this bit of information helps


----------



## Guest

*NAPIER | 28 NOV 2010* 


HAWKE'S BAY 28 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


HAWKE'S BAY 28 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


HAWKE'S BAY 28 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


HAWKE'S BAY 28 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


HAWKE'S BAY 28 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


HAWKE'S BAY 28 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


HAWKE'S BAY 28 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


HAWKE'S BAY 28 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


HAWKE'S BAY 28 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*NAPIER | 28 NOV 2010* 


HAWKE'S BAY 28 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


HAWKE'S BAY 28 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


HAWKE'S BAY 28 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


HAWKE'S BAY 28 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


HAWKE'S BAY 28 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


HAWKE'S BAY 28 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


HAWKE'S BAY 28 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


HAWKE'S BAY 28 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


HAWKE'S BAY 28 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Another fantastic set showcasing the the heritage of Napier


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Another fantastic set showcasing the the heritage of Napier


Thanks bebe :kiss:


----------



## Guest

*NAPIER | 28 NOV 2010* 


HAWKE'S BAY 28 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


HAWKE'S BAY 28 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


HAWKE'S BAY 28 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


HAWKE'S BAY 28 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


HAWKE'S BAY 28 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


HAWKE'S BAY 28 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


HAWKE'S BAY 28 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


HAWKE'S BAY 28 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


HAWKE'S BAY 28 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*NAPIER | 28 NOV 2010* 


HAWKE'S BAY 28 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


HAWKE'S BAY 28 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


HAWKE'S BAY 28 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


*MISSION WINE ESTATE*



NAPIER "HAWKE'S BAY" "NEW ZEALAND", THE MISSION ESTATE VINEYARD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


HAWKE'S BAY 28 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


HAWKE'S BAY 28 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


HAWKE'S BAY 28 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


HAWKE'S BAY 28 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


HAWKE'S BAY 28 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Fantastic wine estate, one of the best that I have ever visited :cheers:


----------



## groentje

I'm not a big fan of their way of cutting those trees, however. But once again, what a scenery.


----------



## christos-greece

Well done; great new photos SYDNEY :applause:


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Fantastic wine estate, one of the best that I have ever visited :cheers:


Ditto 




groentje said:


> I'm not a big fan of their way of cutting those trees, however. But once again, what a scenery.


Yeah, it is rather unusual but it is a great wine estate, fantastic place to chill and sip on a looooong glass of wine 




christos-greece said:


> Well done; great new photos SYDNEY :applause:


Cheers mate, thanks for the comment :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*NAPIER | 28 NOV 2010 | MISSION WINE ESTATE* 


HAWKE'S BAY 28 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


HAWKE'S BAY 28 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


HAWKE'S BAY 28 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


HAWKE'S BAY 28 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


HAWKE'S BAY 28 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


HAWKE'S BAY 28 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


HAWKE'S BAY 28 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


HAWKE'S BAY 28 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


HAWKE'S BAY 28 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

I love watching those houses and buildings in that place


----------



## Guest

christos-greece said:


> I love watching those houses and buildings in that place


If you are happy then I am happy :colgate: Thanks for the comment :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*NAPIER | 28 NOV 2010 | MISSION WINE ESTATE* 


HAWKE'S BAY 28 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


HAWKE'S BAY 28 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


HAWKE'S BAY 28 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


HAWKE'S BAY 28 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


HAWKE'S BAY 28 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr

*NAPIER | 28 NOV 2010 | TARADALE* 


HAWKE'S BAY 28 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


HAWKE'S BAY 28 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


HAWKE'S BAY 28 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


HAWKE'S BAY 28 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


HAWKE'S BAY 28 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


HAWKE'S BAY 28 NOV 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr

*THE END*​


----------



## charpentier

Aah, at last Napier! :banana: This thread is a real treat for the eyes, thank you so much Sydney! :applause:


----------



## Guest

charpentier said:


> Aah, at last Napier! :banana: This thread is a real treat for the eyes, thank you so much Sydney! :applause:


You are most welcome, I am very glad to read that you enjoyed them :colgate: Thanks for the comment :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Those recent photos above, were very nice too


----------



## Guest

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Those recent photos above, were very nice too


Thanks :colgate:


----------

